# Dual Monitors/ Full Screen Kiosk Mode



## lpowell (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a question. I need to run a browser, preferably chrome, in full screen mode across dual monitors while staying in kiosk mode. Do I need to upgrade my graphics card to do this? Or is there another way? I have software that allows me to easily do full screen across both monitors, but as soon as I try to go into kiosk mode it reverts/shrinks to one monitor.

Is there any software I can use? Or a way to trick windows into thinking there is only one monitor hooked up?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this might be an option https://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/


----------



## lpowell (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, but ultramon is the software I am using to do full screen across both monitors. It doesn't solve the problem of being in full screen across both monitors AND in kiosk mode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you use it to mirror


----------



## lpowell (Nov 20, 2013)

The mirror setting works, but that puts the same image on both screens. I want one browser open, stretched across both screens in kiosk mode. So half of the screen is on the left and the other half is on the right. With no tool bars or anything else but only the site itself visible. 

Let me elaborate a bit. It basically for a kiosk display. One computer will have two monitors. I have a program that updates a ftp site with an image. One device will update an image to the space on the left side of the browser and another device will update the space on the right side of the browser.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

This may be a simplistic idea but why not run two browser windows with one scrolled to the left and the other scrolled to the right?

Or.... just have the server update the images to two different addresses rather then getting it all to work on one screen.


----------



## lpowell (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. For your first idea, that won't work because if the browser is open on only one screen, it shows both images (left side and right side). We want each single image to take up one full screen.

The second idea would surely work, but we don't want to have to setup more sites (there will be multiple kiosks with this setup) and then have to adjust the program for each device if there is a simpler solution.

This is one of those situations where it feels like there is a simple solution, some setting to change that I am just missing for some reason.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry I am not getting notifications at present there is some sort of glitch,I have not as yet located a simpler solution


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK I found these thought it might be worth a look 
Dual Monitor Tools - Home page
Monitor Configuration | Features • DisplayFusion by Binary Fortress Software
idea from here How to Get Two Wallpapers on Two Monitors | Chron.com


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You could try a "dualhead2go"

this will force the two monitors to appear to the computer as a single "long" monitor from a hardware standpoint (it'll litterally show as a long monitor in your display settings without knowing it's actually two) which will fix any software bugs. It's expensive but it should work.


----------



## lpowell (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi again joeten, thanks for jumping back in to try to help. Those didn't work out either, not for a web browser.

From the searches I have done, I have seen advice like "trick your system into thinking the two monitors are only one", but do not know a way to do that. Thanks Emosun, that is one of the solutions I am considering as well. So far I have not been able to find one that doesn't involve purchasing more hardware or going back to development. 

_Let me ask this question_ because I have not been able to find this either, which is part of why I have not given up and just purchased the hardware or went back to development for multiple sites. Does anyone know of a reputable site (Microsoft, intel...) that actually has says "you cannot make this function work without 'xyz hardware'?" 

I have seen people pose this question for gaming where a player wants whatever game to expand across all of their monitors. The solution pose to them has either be a graphics card or a device like your suggestion emosun.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Essentially when ati/nvidia first released gpu's that had this function (making two screens appear as one) The previous generation hardware was simply incapable of that and it was a HARDWARE advancement......

...... I only just now realize that we have no idea what gpu you are using. Are you using an ati or nvidia gpu with dual outputs?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The dualhead2go/triplehead2go was made to replicate what these newer gpu's already have built in. If you have a newer ati/nvidia gpu then it's already capable of creating one long monitor on it's own without ultramon.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good point hope it has that facility.
this was something else I found again it is software Actual Multiple Monitors: Extended Taskbar with Support of All Windows 7 Features on Each Display.


----------



## lpowell (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry about that. I should have mentioned that detail sooner. 

The computers have Intel® Integrated Graphics w/Single HDMI/VGA

This is the site with the system specs.
OptiPlex 3010 desktop details | Dell


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm surprised the systems support multiple monitors at all really , but yea you may have to buy your way out of this problem as I don't see another way you can achieve the machine recognizing both monitors as a single monitor. whether is be dualhead2go or a regular ati/nvidia gpu.

And or you'll have to change the way the site work if you don't want to alter the hardware.


----------

